# Has anyone used a Czech clinic to get pregnant - lesbian couple



## LB-S (Oct 24, 2016)

We are a lesbian couple who are looking into having IVF abroad.  Our friends had a very good experience in Brno, Czech republic but from what I have read we may not be able to be treated there.
We are wondering if there any lesbian couples that have had IVF in the Czech republic?
Many thanks


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi one of my friends had been in contact with 2 clinics in Czech Republic and they refused to treat her and her wife because they were lesbians. She ended up going to Barcelona and used a clinic their and they spoke really nightly of their experience. I'm not sure if their are other clinics their that may treat you but that was her experience. If out last try hadn't worked out next step was the one in Barcelona because of the experience she had. Good luck xx


----------



## LB-S (Oct 24, 2016)

Many thanks Pinkchick,
Could you please let us know which clinic in Barcelona that your friends went to?
Many thanks


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi LB-S the clinic they went to was Barcelona IVF. Hope all works out for you x


----------



## LB-S (Oct 24, 2016)

THank you


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey
i know your initial question is about czech clinics - we have had treatment in bulgaria and are now at a clinic in athens.
both of these clinics do not discriminate.
hope this helps and good luck 
x


----------

